# Mathews String Suppressors vs. Riser String Suppressors



## siouxhockey (Oct 23, 2007)

Does anyone have any thoughts on Matthews String Suppressors as compared to other bows who have a single suppressor that sticks out from the riser? I would imagine the bows that have them straight from the riser would be more effective. I'm assuming the string moves the most at its nocking point so the majority of string vibration would happen in the middle. I shoot a Mathews now but believe I'll get a new bow before next season....last weekend, how sad.


----------



## deerslayer80 (Mar 27, 2007)

With the way new bows are now you shouldn't need one. All it is, is extra weight added to the bow. They shoot so smooth out of the box already.


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

deerslayer80 said:


> With the way new bows are now you shouldn't need one. All it is, is extra weight added to the bow. They shoot so smooth out of the box already.


--He's talking about the suppressors at the top and bottom of the bow, the mathews line of bows come with them no matter what. Also It is extra weight yes, but weight is not a bad thing, weight also means accuracy for most guys. String suppressors are nice to have because that string moves a lot more than a guy thinks. The only thing with the mathews suppressors IMO that is a negative is the durability, but you can go in to any pro shop that sells mathews and get them swapped out with ease.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

bretts, they replace so easy that I carry a set in my day pack. I wish they would sell them separate instead of as a pair. Off hand I can't remember if it was top or bottom, but I wear five of one out while the other original is still in good shape. I often wonder if my bow is out of tune, but my arrows fly like darts with no hint of problems. 
The first time one came apart I removed both and shot for two weeks before I could get another set. To tell the truth I couldn't tell the difference in sound or performance.


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

I'll bet it's your top one, I have that same issue, but I've got my bow tuned well so not sure what the explanation would be. I think for the most part they want your string stabalized faster, which in return means a more accurate bow, plus dampening sound.


----------



## Heavy Hitter (Dec 10, 2004)

For you Mathews guys, picked up a used Conquest 2 this winter and it doesn't have the string suppressors. Can they be added to this model?


----------



## fish2win (Mar 29, 2006)

I've been looking for a new bow and have shot a bunch. I shot a mathews dxt with and without an sts(riser mounted) and the sts made that bow shoot totally different. It had a lot less hand shock. I think you're exactly right about string movement being most extreme at the nocking point, so it makes the most sense to supress movement there. IMO an sts will make any bow shoot better, thats why bowtech and hoyt have them on most of there 09' bows. Mathews will too it will just take them another year.


----------



## ropadop (Jul 31, 2006)

I think they both work, and I use them both on my Switchback. When my SB string suppressors started to get old, I notice that the bow got louder. The STS style prevents string slap, which is very useful.


----------

